# Segment from an interesting Hamelin documentary on youtube



## clavichorder

He's such a technically proficient pianist like no other, its very fascinating to see him behind the scenes.


----------



## Polednice

Fascinating, but the way he embodies the General with those facial expressions gives me the willies.


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> Fascinating, but the way he embodies the General with those facial expressions gives me the willies.


General who? But I agree, there is something frightening about the man, and fascinating at the same time. Its embodied in his powerful piano playing, so precise it looks deadly, and his exacting quality of speech and vocal tones.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> General who? But I agree, there is something frightening about the man, and fascinating at the same time. Its embodied in his powerful piano playing, so precise it looks deadly, and his exacting quality of speech and vocal tones.


General Lavine - the character in the first bit of Debussy he plays.


----------



## clavichorder

Ah, that makes sense then. 

Anyway, I sometimes don't like his playing, it can seem mechanical, but seeing him up close and personal practicing and I'm in awe...He's kind of a mystery to me. Those hands on the piano are so fierce and exacting, they know exactly how to achieve what's in mind.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> Ah, that makes sense then.
> 
> Anyway, I sometimes don't like his playing, it can seem mechanical, but seeing him up close and personal practicing and I'm in awe...He's kind of a mystery to me. Those hands on the piano are so fierce and exacting, they know exactly how to achieve what's in mind.


It truly is fascinating. I'm always drawn in by any musician's explanation of how they interpret a piece. The problem is that they are all always so compelling, but they all do such different things, so I never know who to believe!


----------



## Aramis

I've heard he's Canadian but now I see that he must be American because he makes "ummm..." when he's thinking about what more to say.


----------

